# 125 water level going fast ????????



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i have a 125 with 2 return pumps and 2 drains , now the water level goes down like 3 inch in 3 days 1 inch a day crazy i'm putting in 5 gallons like every 4 to 5 days so i want to put a filter system in there from my hot water tank , so it will fill on its own any one know what is the best way to handel this should i do the tank way or what ..?????????..


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

First thing you should look at is why is your tank loosing so much water? do you have tops on the tank and sump? how big is the sump? are pumps internal or external? any leaks? Temps inside and outside of the tank?


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

no leaks , sump tank 40 gal like 20 gal in sump around 3 inch above pumps i like to keep it , temp goes 76 to 78 with and without lighting main tank stays full sump loses alot i guess its the movment of the pumps


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

yes i do have cover on main tank not on sump


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats very odd. my 135 is hotter and has a bigger open sump and i lose about an inch in 4-6 days.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

What is the atmospheric temparature where U have kept the tank........?


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

its in the basement , temp is cool 60`s i have no leaks this is crazy to lose all this water


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

what about the humidity in the house. we would replace 2 gallons avery 2 days due to eveporation. now we have dehumidifiers in the house, so hoping now it will stop.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i have tryed it all cant figure it out what next ????????


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you can try putting a cover over part of your sump.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

yes i havent tryrd that yet i will try this


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I would say that it is likely the humidity. I was only losing 1/.2 inch a week this spring but in the last week or so i have been losing 2 inches a week and having to top off all my 10 gallon tanks with or without a hood where most of the time I didn;t have to. The only thinkg I can think of that caused it was the humididty went from 90% to 20% most of the time.


----------

